# Promiseland Sellout!



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I just went to NC Promiseland's website, and I think I about keeled over and died. They are selling off they're whole herd. Their whole herd of beautiful, stunning, gorgeous, phenominal Nigerians.
If I had the money, I'm pretty sure I'd take every single goat home! Man would that be amazing. :drool: 

Didn't know if any of you guys had seen their announcement on their website yet, so I thought I'd share it here. I was dumbfounded!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's been listed on their website for several months now...they also posted to a few email lists. However, they are wanting to sell the herd all together at this time and their asking price is pretty high so not sure if they'll ever find a buyer for the amount they're asking. 

...maybe if I win the lottery? :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I saw it back when they first put it up. I cant remember when that exactly was though


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.... they claim they are selling out, but they wont say how much they are asking. So i don't really think they are selling out. Plus they are still actively showing their animals. 

I asked them about it when it first came up, they said they would give me prices and after sending them several emails I got no response.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Where have I been?!!? I swear I just went to their website like....2 weeks ago....maybe.....what day is it? 
:laugh: 

Well, poo.

I sure can't keep up! LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They gave me a whole herd private treaty price which was pretty high up there, but they wouldn't seperate anything at the time I talked with them. I don't know what's going on with them currently though.

GotmygoatMTJ...i've noticed that with their website I have to refresh every time I go on there to see any changes...maybe that was the problem?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

That could have been the reason. But it was RIGHT THERE when I went on their homepage today. My jaw hit the floor and I said 'WHAT?!' Everyone in my living room was just like....'okay wierdo' *Stare* Haha. But I agree about the lottery! That would probably be the first thing I'd do! I don't think my trailer would be big enough... O__O


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I saw it up too.

They were at the show in Chase City this weekend.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw it too. It's been there for about three weeks now. Probably all sold  I wish I could buy their milking machine. :drool:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I agree with 100% of what they said on their homepage, I would only sell the best of the best after all or most of the not as great's have been sold also. Until then its great that they are still showing the goats, It also makes them more valuable if one should receive a championship.


----------



## creakingpinesfarm (Jan 14, 2011)

Wish I had enough money to buy them out! They're selling a couple goats individually.

http://promisedlandfarm.net/forsale.htm


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I got pretty excited when I saw that as well...no way I could afford the whole herd but they said they would be putting some individual goats up for sale. But then no updates to their site in months and the few they have for sale have terrible pics so you can't really judge anything about them.

Also, can't figure out why they wouldn't put more individuals up...like maybe some of the kids they retained from this Spring? Yeah, I know they don't want to sell the cream of the crop and be left with the rest, but if they were serious about selling out you'd think they would be at least updating their page and putting more of the lesser individuals up for sale?

Maybe I will win the lotto and be able to buy the herd...yeah right!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think if you are interested you should contact them directly. Ive seen goats go off their site and they are probably not really highly advertising them but still selling as interest comes their way


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I think they are definitely selling some-but who knows about all-a buyer who came and bought a doeling from me also got a doeling from them as well...so they are for sure moving some goats...but then after I found that out, I saw them at a show in VA that I went to in June and were they at nationals?? :whatgoat:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

According to their site they will still sell SOME goats singly. They will not sell herdsires, sr does, champions singly as they are afraid that will leave them stuck with a herd of inferior goats.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

No, both herd sires are for sale singularly. They are $1000 a piece.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Hunter - they did not make it to Nationals.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah Marie was in the hospital the week before Nationals so they didnt go


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Randi said:


> According to their site they will still sell SOME goats singly. They will not sell herdsires, sr does, champions singly as they are afraid that will leave them stuck with a herd of inferior goats.


Ouch. i buy nice goats to improve my herd... Is this the norm with show goat champions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Randi said:


> According to their site they will still sell SOME goats singly. They will not sell herdsires, sr does, champions singly as they are afraid that will leave them stuck with a herd of inferior goats.


Oh and PL doesnt have any goats they would consider inferior especially at this point. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree. All the goats they have at this point are absolutely superb and the best of the best...I don't think they would have goats in their herd that are anything less.

And I can definately see their selling stradegy. If you were to sell your entire herd you would want to save the best of the best as the very last sales. I wouldn't want my very best and favorite goats to be sold first only to be left with my lesser quality, and/or least favorites.


----------

